# Changing Internet Providers



## Graeme (Dec 4, 2007)

Computer has been dead for a while due to my current Internet Provider (Bigpond) failing to provide. If I change companies, does 'Graeme' die? or can I resurrect myself despite having a different provider? I'm assuming I must 'rejoin' once the initial provider is lost.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Graeme..... the only thing that should change is your email address.
Your log on here should remain the same.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, the only thing that will change is your connection to the internet which will not affect this site (you may need to clear your cache/cookies but other than that you will need to do nothing). Should just transfer fine and then connect fine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

There should be no problem.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2007)

If you get a new e-mail address, change it in the user CP for the site so that you get e-mails for PMs, etc. If you have forgotten your password, or have trouble logging in, let us know and we can reset your password or set you up.


----------

